# How to replace the submersible/in-tank water pump ?



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi folks,
After running dry for a while,  , my water pump has packed up. 

It is in the tank, secured through the top of the tank by the pipe fitting, but the power cable seems to simply go through a rubber grommet in the top of the tank.

I haven't tried to remove it yet, as I'm wondering if I need to find & disconnect the other end of the power cable & feed it all through the hole in the tank, to get the pump out ?

Hope I've explained that right. Does a new pump come complete with a cable sealed into it ?

I dont know what make of pump as I can't see it very well. The MH is a 2006 Knaus Sun Traveller.

Any Ideas ?


Thanks.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe I've answered my own question .... Looks like they do come with the cable attached.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have had to change our pump. Just cut the cable before it goes into the tank. Then just couple the new pump cable to your old feed cable via a host of cable connectors on offer. Make sure the joint is made water tight with tape.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Mine went while we were in France when we got back home we called at our dealer Camper UK they put a new one on (covered with warranty) so i bought a spare . I asked the lad fixing it if he would show me how to do it. He put them crimped attachments(male and female) on outside tank so if it goes again i will just crimp two fittings to the new pump cable, push them together then thats that hopefully :wink:


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, good idea.

I'll have a poke around first & see if I can follow the cable to the electrical panel, but I suspect I'd have to remove too much "stuff" to do that.

Thanks.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Dealgan you don't need to do that you just cut the cable this side of the water tank (dry side) then put your crimp attachments on then thread your new pump cable up through the tank then put your crimps to that then push them together .Hope that makes sense


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, I understand that, and will probably end up doing that.


First I will try to follow the existing cable "home" but failing that I'll cut & splice it. 

I'd rather not add another connection ppint unless I have to.

Cheers.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi dealgan, Just a thought, You don't need to necessarily buy a Whale pump, there are others on the market which cost considerably less than 'the big boys', if my Thetford toilet pump is anything to go by. Thetford pump cost is anything up from £30-00, while the identical unmarked pump cost me £14-92 at The 12voltshop.co.uk check them out before you spend excess ££££'s Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, I got it out !

I followed the cable back out of sight & found, just at arms reach, a terminal block. 

I now have the pump out, but there are no markings at all on it. No name, no numbers, nothing. Just a CE mark !

Anyone recognise what make it is ?


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi dealgan, your photo shows the type of pump I was telling you about in my earlier letter. Unmarked, but identical to the more expensive models and does the job for about half the price. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, Maybe I am missing something here.

I am looking for a pump to replace this one. 
I assumed I could simply buy a replacement & it would have the same physical fitting (the red threaded piece) that would screw into the hole in the tank.

Is that right, or do I have to buy a pump and then modify it to suit my tank ? I hope not. That seems crazy.

I still havent found one that looks the same, and I've gone through hundreds of images from google.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Given that Knaus is a German manufacturer, there is a likelihood that they fitted a Reich pump originally. Something like the one in this link:
<< Reich slim-line pump >>

The red connector is not part of the pump and should be re-sealed in place on the tank; you should use a sealing compound to seat it. I think the white plastic pipe linking the red connector to the pump in your picture is a DIY job. Have a look at the picture in the link below to see how this type of pump is fitted.
<< Pump installation >>

Philip


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

you could install an new non submersible pump into the pipework under a cupborard if you have room and a suitable 12v supply. thats what I dd in my autocruise when the submersible pump went. took about an hour.

Phill


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting.

I dont like the look of the hose clamps in the fresh water in that pic 8O , even though we usually dont drink that water.

I guess I have 2 choices ... make up a similar assembly with a new submersible pump, or use an external pump.

Any idea how I figure out the flow rate I need ?

How about this one ? 
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...o_Trail_King_Pump_-_10ltr_30psi_(12volt).aspx


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Update: Ordered a new reich submersible today.

Will have to fit the right-angle hose fitting to it, somehow, but shouldnt be too difficult.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Update :

The new reich pump ( Thanks for the pointer JeanLuc ) was a little different physically, so needed a bit of DIY cutting & glueing to end up with a similar setup.
(Surprised at this, thought Knaus would use an off-the-shelf part)

It is now fitted & works perfectly. I was a bit worried the pressure/flow may be different, but it seems identical, thankfully.

Problem solved


----------

